
In 2017 Google removed 3.2B bad ads, blocked 320k publishers, 90k websites - tecknowlogic
http://tecknowlogic.com/in-2017-google-removed-3-2-billion-bad-ads/
======
detaro
This merely repeats content from
[https://www.blog.google/topics/ads/advertising-ecosystem-
wor...](https://www.blog.google/topics/ads/advertising-ecosystem-works-
everyone/), thus the HN rules ask you to submit that instead.

------
jeisc
Is there a way to review and see what has been blocked?

This kind of service should be both transparent and safe for reviewing by any
interested party.

------
bhhaskin
It is scary that Google has become the gate keeper.

------
ianai
Sorry, sounds like a drop in the bucket.

